# The new Lara Croft?



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 29, 2016)

Alicia Vikander has been announced to be the new Lara Croft...







Don't get me wrong the lass is beautiful as can be but she is too tiny to play Lara Croft. Lara Croft need to be played by someone with a curvy body and I am sorry Vikander is just to petite to do that.

Oh well I hope the move turn out  great because Vikander is a great actress and beautiful as can be...

Alicia Vikander to Play Lara Croft in ‘Tomb Raider’ Reboot


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 29, 2016)

I agree, too petite.

But, she is fit.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 29, 2016)

Her tits are too small. Lara Croft should have big tits.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 29, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Her tits are too small. Lara Croft should have big tits.



And should be naked, like she was in the game.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 29, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Her tits are too small. Lara Croft should have big tits.
> ...


...minus the Zombie Herpes juice all over her ass.

I won't fuck an ass that is infected with zombie herpes. I have standards.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 29, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Her tits are too small. Lara Croft should have big tits.
> ...



Did you know Rhona Mitra is the live action model for Tomb Raider?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 29, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Did you know Rhona Mitra is the live action model for Tomb Raider?



There was no live action model in the original games. All that came much later.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 29, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Alicia Vikander has been announced to be the new Lara Croft...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Reminds me of the new Super Girl.
Another chick with an asexual body brought to you by the polically correct Hollyweird.
    God Damn liberals fuck everything up.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 29, 2016)

The old one, Helen Slater, wore a padded bra to fill out the costume.

I think the only ones that were as endowed as you want, were Xena, (Lucy Lawless), Batgirl, (Yvonne Craig), and Wonder Woman, (Lynda Carter).


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 12, 2016)

I recall Angelina Jolie also wore a padded top.


----------

